
NYC mayor: SUV found in Times Square had 'bomb-making material' - jacquesm
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/05/02/times.square.closure/index.html
======
andyjdavis
Doesn't exactly sound like a well thought out plot assuming it even was a
plot.

"Inside the vehicle, police found three propane tanks, two filled five-gallon
gas containers, two clocks with batteries, consumer-grade fireworks and a
locked metal box that resembled a gun locker."

A few gas tanks, fireworks and clocks does not a bomb make. And mentioning
that the box resembled a gun locker just sounds like the journalist trying
very hard to make this more dramatic than it is.

"the Nissan Pathfinder with its engine running and hazard lights flashing"

Surely if you're going to the trouble of setting a bomb you're not going to go
out of your way to make the vehicle stand out.

Assuming there isn't an innocent explanation it sounds like a lone mentally
unwell individual rather than anyone with any kind of bomb making know how.

Time will tell I guess.

~~~
jacquesm
I'm paranoid enough that I thought it might be a decoy.

~~~
andyjdavis
That's an interesting suggestion I hadn't considered. Its an interesting
possibility although historically most bombers don't want a decoy to draw
authorities away from them. They seem to favour one bomb to draw in police,
ambulance workers etc then a second probably bigger bomb to kill those coming
to the aid of the wounded :( It's a brutally efficient method that's been used
over and over.

------
jacquesm
Definitely not hacker news but keep your eyes out today folks...

